# Yao and Spoon rumor - August 5



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets offer Yao 5 years $70M.

Yao may ask for 6 years contract.

Nets want Weatherspoon.

What is your trade proposal for Spoon?


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Spoon for Jefferson


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

spoon for kid


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

ApheLion02 said:


> Spoon for Jefferson


President Jefferson?

good idea, 

T-Mac moves to Shoot Guard, and trade for another young guard (25 years old).

Then Rockets turned out to oldest team and youngest starters.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Spoon plus a slice of cake for Vince, reuniting the cousins here in Houston.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Spoon plus a slice of cake for Vince, reuniting the cousins here in Houston.


Won't work, Spoon eats cake before it reaches New Jersey.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> Won't work, Spoon eats cake before it reaches New Jersey.


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

What kind of cake are we talking about? I hope its cheesecake.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Spoon for free thats about all he's worth, or maybe a second round pick


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought the cousins weren't really on the best of terms??? Lets make up for our past mistake. Jefferson would be nice.

Isn't it ironic that we are having issues at the SF position were we drafted Jefferson and had the chance to pickup Rashard Lewis. Damn we have had some bad draft picks over the past few years.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> Spoon for free thats about all he's worth, or maybe a second round pick


Done deal. Now, just sign on the dotted line... :makeadeal


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Why would the Nets want Spoon? An old chunk!? Nets wants to be younger not older...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> I thought the cousins weren't really on the best of terms??? Lets make up for our past mistake. Jefferson would be nice.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that we are having issues at the SF position were we drafted Jefferson and had the chance to pickup Rashard Lewis. Damn we have had some bad draft picks over the past few years.


no, they're all very supportive of each other. T-Mac defended Vince when he demanded a trade and ended up in NJ.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> Why would the Nets want Spoon? An old chunk!? Nets wants to be younger not older...


SAR deal may not go down, Nets need a big spoon for inside presence. 

Spoon is a lot for east PF.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> SAR deal may not go down, Nets need a big spoon for inside presence.
> 
> Spoon is a lot for east PF.


I rather have Gooden for our TE than Spoon if SAR will not enu up with the Nets...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Spoon is a lot for east PF.


yeh cos guys like JO and Sheed are making the all-star team when Spoon is missing out. its absolutely ridiculous

PS - a hint of sarcasm


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move Spoon to Toronto for Lamond Murray (makes a million less). Lamond is a veteran shooter to play as a backup SF. Toronto would do it too...


Also, I think about a trade idea involving SA and Memphis

Houston send Vin Baker to San Antonio
Memphis send Humphrey and Raul Lopez to Houston and Tsakalidis to SA
SA send Rasho Nesterovic to Memphis

Why?

Houston: They won't use Baker. So, they get Lopez (who gets waived) and Humphrey, who can at least play in some garbage minutes (more useful than Baker today). He can replace Spoon in the rotation :biggrin:

Memphis: Rasho may be overpaid, but he is a good C, and they move Tsaka (which isn't being much used, and will be less used when/if they get another C)

San Antonio: Be free of Rasho big contract, and waive Vin Baker (included just to complete salaries). Tsaka can get some minutes and learn something with Gregg Popovich.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> yeh cos guys like JO and Sheed are making the all-star team when Spoon is missing out. its absolutely ridiculous
> 
> *PS - a hint of sarcasm*


where? i dont see it.

Since SAR doesnt want to go to new jersey anymore, they might be desperate enough to trade for spoon.
edit: i stole this link from the nets forum

what about trading vin baker for some pokemon cards?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

:stupid:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Move Spoon to Toronto for Lamond Murray (makes a million less). Lamond is a veteran shooter to play as a backup SF. Toronto would do it too...
> 
> 
> Also, I think about a trade idea involving SA and Memphis
> ...


Yes, lets trade our expiring contract for someone we wave and a player that plays garbage minutes... yes very smart.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> Yes, lets trade our expiring contract for someone we wave and a player that plays garbage minutes... yes very smart.


If you don't know, Lamond HAVE AN EXPIRING CONTRACT TOO...
And like I've said, is better to have Ryan Humphrey than Vin Baker... at least he CAN PLAY.


----------

